# Positive Feed back



## Marky Mark

Here's a post I think we can all use if someone makes a good deal post the *positve* feedback here.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

This thread was long overdue. Great idea!!!


----------



## Marky Mark

Yeah I know Rich. Have a good New Year. Did my saw ship yet?


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Marky Mark said:


> Did my saw ship yet?




And................what saw would that be???


----------



## Marky Mark

Which ever one you want to send me.


----------



## crash/banger

Positive feedback for myself............I am a good guy, caring, loving, considerate of others and sometimes to trusting of certain individuals. I hope you all will take the time to get to know me............Sincerely, Wadums


----------



## MacDaddy

I have to say Dave Nieger gave me a SWEET deal on some kart parts Thanks again


----------



## rahtreelimbs

macman101a said:


> I have to say Dave Nieger gave me a SWEET deal on some kart parts Thanks again





I have to ditto that one! Dave set me up with some hard to find parts for a Husky 272 that got powermashed by a Norway Spruce earlier this year!


----------



## LJS

Gypo Logger begged, borrowed, stole, and did no telling what else to get me a Mall Bar and roller tip. It only cost me a 100' roll of Carlton chisel chain. Thanks Gypums!


----------



## Hunter

I have had very Positive dealings with these guys. All are straight shooters and pay for everything they say they want.

Ed Heard(EHP)
Wade Huggin(Crash/Banger)
Russ(Jokers)
Gypo Logger
Frank (Crofter)
Timberwolf
Timberworks

Thanks guys,
Hunter


If I left any out, sorry, Ill repost them when I think of them.


----------



## Stumper

Kudos to Tony Marks, Macman101, Cliff1972 amd Spencer Henry,all of whom I bought used saws from and they shipped what they promised as promised. 

Kudos to Dozerdan for a nice Job on the muffler on the 7900 he built for me. 

A big Thank You to John Ellison for sending me a great book.

Thanks to both Sherrill and Bailey's for treating me fairly in all our dealings.

Have a happy and prosperous New Year everyone.


----------



## Crofter

Jerod;

Just lulling you into a false sense of security so I can get you for something worthwhile! Lol! Strange how some folks will trade away their reputation for a few hundred dollars, but I guess they know best what they are worth! 

Happy and Healthy New Year from Cornercroft


----------



## Timberwerks

Thanks Hunter

By the way your package will be there Wednesday. I dropped it off at The UPS Store Friday but they said UPS is not picking up until Monday.

Dale


----------



## Hunter

I must also mention Greg Grande. He gets me some specialized Stihl stuff.
Thanks
Jerod


----------



## Marky Mark

I have had tons of dealing with members here,
Ken Dunn
John Lamebert
Tommy Fales
EHP
Dennis Cahoon
Greg Grande
Trimmed He made and outstanding bowl and if you need a nice gift look him up. 

I think this might work out thanks NE.

OOPS Couldn't forget my smiley


----------



## crash/banger

Thanks to Hunter for going the extra mile as far as the 7900 and silvey is concerned............thanks to Ed Heard for making an awesome ported woods saw it is the best of the best as far as I am conceerned..............and again thanks to Ed and Jokers for making the hook up on my saw at the border.........thanks to Jokers for taking the time to send it may way............These guys I mentioned are the best of the best.......the best bar none..............Wade


----------



## ehp

For me I think I would have to say almost everyone would be on my list, I have alot of nice people that I deal with and I have only had a couple of bad deals with people over the years, so consider you on my list


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I give Gypo and Russ a big thumbs up! When I bought the PP357XPG from Gypo the fuel tank was cracked. A few pics to John and he took care of the problem right away.

Russ I did some trading with and he treated me well and shipped the stuff quickly. Russ also took my Husky 359 to EHP when he was delivering some of his own saws.


Ken Dunn, Dan, Dave Neiger and EHP all gave up some of their time for phone chats about saw porting.


ClearH20Scott shipped a Solo KD651P promptly and the saw was everything he said it was.


----------



## Al Smith

What few I have dealt with,on this site,I have no complaints.I've had excellent service with Bailey's.The only person who tried to "hose" me,was not a site member.I had to explain to him,the concept of "mail fraud".He saw it my way,then.I might also add,he no longer sells on e-bay,under that name.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Rich, what do you think of that phone call yesterday?
Both Jerod and Ed tried to ditch me at the border by going around in circles thru the U.S and Canadian borders knowing full well that I had no ID. 
What a couple of smucks! LOL
Anyway, here's Jayrod getting checked out at the border.  
John


----------



## LJS

You look like smugglers to me!

Gypo, are you trying to make Dozerdan jealous with that picture of Jerod and all he's doing for Dolmar? LOL :Eye:


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Gypo Logger said:


> Hi Rich, what do you think of that phone call yesterday?
> Both Jerod and Ed tried to ditch me at the border by going around in circles thru the U.S and Canadian borders knowing full well that I had no ID.
> What a couple of smucks! LOL
> Anyway, here's Jayrod getting checked out at the border.
> John




It blew my mind.....that is what it did. I call Jerod to chat about a 9 tooth sprocket and I wind up chatting with you and Ed............who da thunk???


I enjoyed the chat even though it was short.


Gypo........are you happy now that Ed has built me a saw?


Guess I can hang with you guys now!!!


----------



## a_lopa

the quickest 026 east of melbourne


----------



## rb_in_va

I sold a dial indicator to Al Smith a few months back. He's an honest guy, and I would deal with again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Al Smith

Roger,is also a straight shooter,and I might add ,the indicater works great.


----------



## rb_in_va

Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Al Smith

JJ,came through,with the parts for the 038 Mag,just like he said he would.Thanks again,JJ


----------



## MacDaddy

I do have to say JJ made it right on the carb for the BP-1


----------



## Lawn Masters

I bought a guide bar from Macman a while ago, he's a great guy. I got the bar today and am very pleased with it.


----------



## jokers

I just bought crash/banger`s 460 for a very fair price. It arrived well packaged at my home in 3 days and it`s every bit as pristine as Wade described.

Another thumbs up for Wades credibility in my book.

Russ


----------



## Gypo Logger

Russ, your in box is full, I wanted to report several thinned skinned whining ballbabies. LOL
John


----------



## jokers

I`d also like to give Hunter an honorable mention. 

I bought a Dolmar 9010 PHO from Hunter for a smokin' price which in and of itself is good enough for me, then I get home last night and a brand new 32" bar for the saw is sitting in my mudroom, courtesy of Hunter. THANKS AGAIN HUNTER!



Gypo Logger said:


> Russ, your in box is full, I wanted to report several thinned skinned whining ballbabies. LOL
> John



John, I`ll work on getting my mail box empty.

Russ


----------



## Newfie

jokers said:


> Another thumbs up for ..... credibility in my book.
> 
> Russ



Wasn't that book ghost-written?


----------



## jokers

Newfie said:


> Wasn't that book ghost-written?


----------



## jokers

Just got another deal closed out with JJ. All went well, thanks JJ.

Russ


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Another thumbs up for Hunter. I bought one 9 pin sprocket ( after I delayed the shipping by changing the quantity) from him and despite the fact that he was loaded down with storm damage he was prompt in getting it to me. 

I called Hunter the night I got the sprocket and had him send me 3 more.

The biggest thing about Hunter and something that I value is the way he conducts himself with returning phone calls and PM/e-mails. His politeness when talking on the phone goes a long way with me too!


----------



## Ax-man

I don't see Brad Corradi's name here so I'm going to gladly add it to the list. Brad sold me some used saw parts, I have to give the man credit, big time, he has an eye for good clean used parts, everything he sold me was in very good condition. Buying saws or parts sight unseen is always a gamble, there is no gambling if you deal with Brad. 

Hard to say who got the better end of this deal, Brad's prices are more than fair, answers his e-mail promptly, and shared some information that I didn't know. Brad even followed up with an e-mail making sure everything was ok at my end, and checking to make sure I was happy with the parts.

I could go on and on, if you are in the market looking for a part or a whole parts saw, if he has it in his stash of parts, he is THEE MAN to get it from.  

Larry


----------



## MacDaddy

I just bought a saw from Dave Nieger and it was a good deal and very fast shipping thanks Dave


----------



## op28

I would like to thank Ben Walker for selling me is 7900. Allthough I didn't ask for one Ben gave me a money back guaranty after we made the deal. I live outside Chicago and he got me the saw in one day along with extra's oil, sparkplug,bar tool and info. Awesome saw. Dave Taylor


----------



## Marky Mark

John lambert AKA GypoLogger Stihl 066, Stihl BT45 earth auger, 2 Husqvarna 372's Great guy and shipping was in less than 3 days.


----------



## Mange

I want to give George Blake (Motorsag), credit for the last trades we did.
Good man to deal with.


----------



## NeTree

Thumbs up to ny_finest.

Man of his word.


----------



## stihltech

*folks*

Got a pipe from Dave Neiger, Great. Dozer Dan got Frankenstein up and running last year, many thanks. 
Ed has offered great insight, got a bowsaw blade from Chopwood.
And ,last but not least, the whole reason I am invloved in this site and Lumberjack competition, Chris.
Hope I did not miss anyone also. Oh yeah, last years gtg, had a ball.


----------



## mbenz80

I just want to thank you Ricky Hennessee or 066 stihl for sharing his knowlidge and good deal on used saw and new parts. Honestly, in todays World friendship don't exist no more or doesn't mean much. So if you find guy like 066 stihl you better hang on to him.
Thanks again Ricky


----------



## pallis

I want to thank the folks at Bailey's for getting me a clutch hub, so I could switch my Solo 650 over to a rim sprocket. It took a little turning down, but works great.


----------



## Ax-man

I'll add another vote for Ricky Hennessee or Sthil 066 as an honest person to deal with, I just bought a couple used Huskies from him. I could not have gotten a better deal for the money, the saws were every bit as good as he described. 

I am not a Husky man, especially after my experience with a 335, but I must admit I am impressed with these two saws from Ricky. Makes me want to try some other models.

Thanks again Ricky for a sweet deal.

Larry


----------



## rivahrat

got some chains from trimmed. gave ma a good deal. whas nice to deal with him.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I got a whole chipper from marky mark a while back, he went above and beyond to insure it all went well although there were many differcultys.


----------



## Marky Mark

And I got some great chocolate out of the deal. Did you ever get the manuals with the Keys?


----------



## Lawn Masters

I just bought a Jonsered 70 from Husky288XP, he's a GREAT guy to deal with, worth doing business with.


----------



## Axeman

*Gypo Logger*

Hi guys; Just got some parts from Gypo Logger and found him excellent to do business with. Axeman.


----------



## Stumper

*Dadatwins*

I bought a used (very slightly) saddle from Dadatwins. As I expected based on the way he posts it was as described and he did exactly as he said he would. Thanks Michael!


----------



## MasterBlaster

So what's wrong with your Ness?


----------



## Stumper

Not a thing. I'm just experimenting. (Plus, even though I'm a one man operation I have three trucks and I like having a saddle always on each.)


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool!


----------



## Dadatwins

*Stumper*

You are welcome on the saddle, glad it was what you expected, thanks also for the fast payment and great communication.


----------



## Mange

*Dennis Greffard.*

Thank you!!!!!

I try and think of something fun to send you from Sweden.


----------



## sscboston

I just bought a Shindaiwa 360 from Husky288XP, saw and transaction went great.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Thanks to Normzilla44 for a good swap. He shipped next day, and it arrived in good condition. Great communication as well.

Thanks Norm!

Jeff


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

And here's a positive feedback for dedcow. 

I just bought an 044 off of him. It's the one in his muffler mod thread. The saw is beat pretty good as it's a used PNW professional timber saw, but it runs good, and he sent pics of it before I drove down to his place, and he never advertised it as a good lookin saw. Then I get home tonight, and I've got a PM from him checking to make sure I'm happy with the saw, and that it wasn't in too bad a shape for me.

Nope dedcow, the saw is fine. She'll get plenty of use, and it'll be fun to work on. Thanks amigo.

Jeff


----------



## Marky Mark

CBFARMALL We made a deal and he's straight as an arrow. Thanks again.


----------



## cbfarmall

Likewise for you Mark. Pleasure talking and doing business with you. That 2100 sure is tough saw.


----------



## NWCS

ill put in my couple feedbacks here, sold my well used 044 to fishhuntcutwood 
and all was slick as could be.. just wish i could have been home to meet him face to face. 

and a great deal with dneiger, guy is awesome! 

more will come later.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

dedcow said:


> .. just wish i could have been home to meet him face to face. .



Thanks dedcow. It'd of been nice to meet you too. How's that parrot that guy had on his shoulder? That thing looked pretty bad off.

Jeff


----------



## NWCS

we got that parrot from a bird rescue place.. was tormented by young kids and started picking feathers.. once they start they never stop.. and with the amount of cussing that bird does it puts the navy to shame! no wonder it was free.. LOL


----------



## GOBRDGO

*klickitatsackett*

I bought some Mac parts from Dean and and the price was fair. I also received the parts in short order. Dean always has time for a newbie question.


----------



## GOBRDGO

*Madsaw*

Madsaw made a square deal with me and it's much appreciated.


----------



## Marky Mark

Madsaw pulled through with another fair deal also. Thanks again.


----------



## Madsaw

Got to say thanks to Normzillia on the deal we did on the PSE bow. Have fun with the Husqvarna 65. Also guys thanks for the good words.
Bob


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Just did an off-ebay deal with Dean and went super well. The guy's great to talk to, and does good business.

Thanks Dean.

Jeff


----------



## NWCS

speaking of dean.. i recently made the trip to see his shop and pick up a BUCH of stuff i ended up buying from him.. heck of a nice guy and allways great to deal with. 

only problem i can think of is.. i dont have enough money to buy all the neat stuff!


----------



## Bill G

Dedcow sent me a good Stihl 041 at a decent price.

Bill


----------



## Bill G

Madsaw (Bob) was a great guy to meet in person and we made a few deals. I am sure when I get up his way next month we will make a few more.

Bill


----------



## MacDaddy

100% rating to farmersawrep for very fast shipment and and the items were better than I thought they would be 
Thanks Mike


----------



## begleytree

Madsaw, fair deal on the 20" bar.
-Ralph


----------



## Gypo Logger

I'd like to post positive feedback for Max on an 020AV I bought from him here on AS.
Not only was the saw better than described but it was meticulously packaged as well.
Don't hesitate to buy if Max offers anything else for sale.
Thanks Jeff.
John Lambert


----------



## Max

*Thank you John !*

It was a pleasure speaking with you and cutting our deal.
I hope you enjoy the saw!


----------



## GOBRDGO

*Marky Mark*

Thanks Marky Mark for the professional packaging job and the sweet a$$ pipe. I hope you are someday able to hear it in action.


----------



## a_lopa

not equipment related but a thanks to marky for helping when needed,some of his freinds made the funeral thanks for your help.


----------



## Marky Mark

Not a problem I know it must have sucked to have to send that email. Glad I could help.


----------



## MacDaddy

Mark Papuga bought a pipe from me and sent out the money on time just like he said he would Thanks Again


----------



## Lawn Masters

Mange bought a set of bars from me, and paid promptly. Thanks Mange.


----------



## begleytree

Positive feedback for Tree Sling'r. purchased an 066 from him thru ebay, saw was better than he said it was.
-Ralph


----------



## doc874

*Trustworthy*

Bought a Pioneer p28 from Woodcutter, sent a CDN money order for $40 us directly to him and rec'd the saw today. I know alot of you would say, why not use paypal ( which i have. ) but 40 bucks isn't alot and i went with my gut feeling. This kid is "true-blue" trustworthy, a great person to deal with, you get what you pay for. ( $10us for saw, $29.95us shipping )!


----------



## Stumper

Positive report on Formersawrep- He sent what he said he would.


----------



## MacDaddy

Chris Bean send out the money for the the saw very fast just as he has done in the past with our other deals Thanks


----------



## MacDaddy

Travis Kemble sent out his money for the piston very fast as well I have also had fast payment from him in the past as well Thanks


----------



## NWCS

i have done some deals on ebay with Travis Kemble, got a couple Mac 125 carbs and an 084 carb. never had a prob  i do hope he likes the carbs he got.


----------



## GOBRDGO

*C bean*

Chris Bean is a good ole boy from way back, Thanks alot Jared


----------



## NWCS

did some parts dealing with bcorradi, stuff looks GREAT! cant wait till my little 026 gets the last few parts to actually run!


----------



## mpapuga

MacDaddy came through with the pipe just as described for the 3120, it has been a pleasure to deal with him as he communicated well and carefully packed the merchandise. Thumbs up.


----------



## GOBRDGO

*Dedcow*

Thanks for the decompression switch. It came super fast. I hope you got your shirt by now. There's one more on the way when they come in.


----------



## NWCS

hey GOBRDGO, the shirt looks GREAT! i wonder how that shirt would go at the placerville show.. using husky saws.. lol.. if there was a vintage class i could take the 3-25 with its monster gear driven 1/2" chain!


----------



## GOBRDGO

Let's talk about starting a vintage class at the meet. How about we make a few exhibition passes just to show off the old iron????? You have one more shirt coming when they come in. Thanks


----------



## tkemble

MacDaddy came through with a great piston for my 088. I've bought things from him in the past and they are always better than described.
Thanks
Travis


----------



## tinman44

Thanks GAPULPER for a smooth transaction.


----------



## GAPULPER

Thank you Tinman, I apprecite your help and upfront information. Good to meet you as well.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I received a half wrap handle from CbaileyBG today. The price, service and shipping was great!


Thanx Again!!!


----------



## lostone

I received my parts from Cbailey as well and it was as stated.


----------



## CbaileyBG

Both of you guys ( rahtreelimbs & lostone ) did your part to make it a fast transaction also. It does work both ways a majority of the time. Thanks for making it simple for me.

Curt


----------



## lostone

Cbailey next time you tear one down, check to see if you have some decent AV mounts for the 028, I am in need of some. Thanks.


----------



## Marky Mark

Recieved a bar adapter from Dedcow Ben shipped the part as described in short order. Thanks


----------



## Lawn Masters

I sold an 024 parts saw to dedcow, he paid ontime and is great to deal with. Thanks Ben, its a pleasure to do business with ya.


----------



## NWCS

it was great dealing with Marky and oldsaw. everything went great!

Marky: i want a few pics of that adapter mounted up 

oldsaw: 026 block looks great! will make a fun little project to build, now up to 2 project 026 saws. both needing about the same amount of parts, mainly pistons & cyls.


----------



## Lawn Masters

Glad you're happy Ben.


----------



## Marky Mark

dedcow said:


> it was great dealing with Marky. everything went great!
> 
> Marky: i want a few pics of that adapter mounted up



I would post some pics but my PP372xp never took the mods well  Never fear I have a EHP on it's way.


----------



## Marky Mark

Klicketnumbnuts positve feedback for him, Fast shipping and his packaging job was the best with hot glue. I
Id buy parts from him again.
Of course he hasn't shipped the cylinder tool


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Marky Mark said:


> I would post some pics but my PP372xp never took the mods well




.............


----------



## 12guns

*Great Saw*

BCORRADI, my hat's off to you. Great saw, the 026 you sold me was everything i asked for and more...Thanks alot!


----------



## bcorradi

*026 saw*

I'm glad you like your newly acquired 026. Enjoy your saw and be safe.


----------



## Dan Forsh

Parts from Curt Bailey. I'm happy to report that I can consider buying parts from Curt in the US and expect them here in the UK in good order and reasonable time. 

Curt I'm sure we'll do business again.

Many thanks Dan


----------



## CbaileyBG

Dan, I am grateful for any business. But as I have stated in this same thread, A smooth transaction works both ways. I appreciate you making it simple for me.

Curt


----------



## Vman

great feedback for Marky Mark. sold me a Tecomec grinder that looks to be NEW! he also drove out to meet me 1/2 way for a pick-up! it was a great deal and he is great people! glad to have met him!
Vman


----------



## MacDaddy

I bought a Mac T <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=22&k=hard%20hat" onmouseover="window.status='hard hat'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">hard hat</a> from Ben Olson NWCS I got the item today and it was just what he said it was Thanks Mike


----------



## MacDaddy

Stihlman55 sold me a westbend for a fair price and very fast shipping very good person to deal with Thanks


----------



## mryb

I sold an 028 Stihl to myself. The trans went very smooth & the saw looked better than described. Shipping was very quick from one hand to the other. Will deal with myself again...Rick/Saw Slut


----------



## Dadatwins

Bought some piston sets from Dean at Washington saws, fantastic packing job and they arrived when he said they would. Thanks for offering these items on the site at a great price.


----------



## MacDaddy

I just got my 440 from thetreeguy52 and the saw is in better shape than he said Thanks for a great saw


----------



## Mike mandry

*Thanks to Sedanman*

I would like to thank Sedanman for the WT 426 carb for my 026

It was exacltly what he said it was, packed well & shipped on time.

Thanks Paul

Mike


----------



## cbfarmall

Bought a square grinder from z4lunch, aka Steve Melzer. Fantastic to deal with. Grinder was just like he said it was, got it fast, and he answered all my questions. Thanks, Chris Bean


----------



## Lawn Masters

Bought a homelite 3850 from West Texas, couldnt be happier with it, very good shipping and good communication with him. muffler is opened up already and its tuned well. thanks bro,


----------



## lostone

Bought a bar from TonyM and he shipped it right away like he said he would, price was good and item is great, Thanks Tony.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Another




for Tony M. I made a swap, a pair of Makita 7301's for a pair of Dolmar 5100's. Tony was stand up on the whole deal!!!


Thanx Tony!!!


----------



## Lawn Masters

Bought a clutch cover, with a chainbrake from Bostonbull, got it today, in great shape, and functional. great guy to do business with.


----------



## Splunk

Bought a 026 carb off Lakeside53. Shipped super fast. Would do business with again.

Thanks


----------



## cbfarmall

Have some delayed kudos to hand out:

1 Bought the Silvey square grinder from Steve Melzer, aka z4lunch. Got it fast, and in good shape.

2 Bought a Dolmar PS7900 from TonyM. Great man to do business with, straight-forward, fast responses. Looking to make another deal with him right now.

3 Dean Hylton, aka Washington Hotsaws. Good guy to deal with and talk to. Look forward to continued business with him.

4 Mike Hauso, aka MacDaddy. Again, good man to deal with. Bought a Mac 101b hotsaw off him. Looks and seems to run every bit and good as he says. Getting too cold to mess with it now.

Chris B.


----------



## MacDaddy

I want to say Chris Bean cbfarmall is a straight up man and you will get your money on time Thanks again


----------



## desdawg

Made a trade with superman_36. Erik is one of the good guys. Erik gets an "A", the USPS gets an "F" for delivery service. Thanks for your patience Erik.


----------



## superman_36

*good trade*

desdawg was a very great person to deal with 
trade went great 
Thanks
ERIK KING


----------



## JeffHK454

*Good Deal*

DanManofStihl was a great guy to deal with! 


I would not hesitate to buy from him again.



Thanks again , Jeff


----------



## DanManofStihl

JeffHK454 
Was a fast paying great communicating buyer. I wish more transactions were this easy. Thanks for the fast payment.


----------



## lemon pie

*Pos feedback on collectable saw.*

I received a very nice Mac 15 from Lakeside53. Packed great, a real pleasure to do business with. It's nice to not buy junk.


----------



## DanManofStihl

I bought a modded muffler from fishhuntcutwood. Fast shipping and a fair person muffler looks great and performs well. Thanks


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

I sold the muffler to DMoS. Quick payment. Thanks Dan.

Jeff


----------



## smokechase II

For free I've been reading a bunch on mod's on a variety of threads.
Something I know very little about and I'm enjoying expanding my knowledge base before I get to work with a couple old saw guys and maybe mod some of my saws.
Thanks to all.


----------



## NWCS

bought a tuned pipe from MacDaddy, deal went smooth as allways.
thanks Mike!

i cant wait to get a stinger put on and try it out


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I received a 372 that I bought from Artwood today. The saw is as nice as I could have hoped for. Sounds good too! 

Eric was a good guy to deal with. We had some tracking # issues with DHL. Between the two of us ( DHL was real helpful on my end) we straightened everything out.

Thanx again, Rich.


----------



## Bill G

I just completed a great deal with Dennis Cahoon. The chain was just as described.

Bill


----------



## msing

*394xp*

I receved a 394xp from BostonBull as a parts saw well a little work and some missing parts and I got a good running saw thanks Jim this saw is all I thought it would be and more.


----------



## Lawn Masters

I gotta give Chris J his thanks, I bought a carb from him, it arrived yesterday, and is in great shape. Thanks Chris, I really appreciate good folks with reasonable prices.


----------



## coyote556

BIG thanks to cb farmall on a 028 super cylinder. thanks again.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Just wanted to give Ben Walker a big thumbs up!!!

I bought his EHP361. The saw arrived today and is in great condition!!!

Thanx, Ben!!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Bill G said:


> I just completed a great deal with Dennis Cahoon. The chain was just as described. Bill



Bill, I hope the chain works out for you and thanks for your quick payment. Dennis


----------



## thompson1600

Bought an 066 parts saw from BillG. Arrived as he described and with quick shipping. Thanks Bill

Tom


----------



## skwerl

I recently completed my first transaction with Tony Miller. I picked up 4 GB bars. I have no local dealers and have always tried to build a rapport with and support ArboristSite sponsors. I look forward to much more business with Tony.  

I used to deal with Jeff Sikkema on bars and chain but he's no longer in business.


----------



## superman_36

*good trade*

just completed a trade with HUSKY NUT and everything went well very happy with the saw 
Thanks
ERIK KING


----------



## rahtreelimbs

skwerl said:


> I recently completed my first transaction with Tony Miller. I picked up 4 GB bars. I have no local dealers and have always tried to build a rapport with and support ArboristSite sponsors. I look forward to much more business with Tony.
> 
> I used to deal with Jeff Sikkema on bars and chain but he's no longer in business.




Second that for Tony. The 5100's I bought and bars and chains were a first rate transaction.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I received a Husky 268 half wrap handle fro CbaileyBG. The price was right and the handle was in excellent shape. Thanx Curt!


----------



## Husky nut

Koa Man is a great buyer...

Superman_36 has been great to work with...just waiting on UPS to quit joy riding my package around so i can see the merchandise


----------



## Bill G

thompson1600 said:


> Bought an 066 parts saw from BillG. Arrived as he described and with quick shipping. Thanks Bill
> 
> Tom



Tom paid instantly. Excellent member. 

Bill


----------



## CbaileyBG

rahtreelimbs said:


> I received a Husky 268 half wrap handle fro CbaileyBG. The price was right and the handle was in excellent shape. Thanx Curt!



You made it simple for me man. I can only hope to continue to deal with more like you.

Curt


----------



## Roanoker-494

*A great seller to deal with*

I just recently found this web site, and have to say I am loving it. I have dealt with two Ebay sellers recently and have to say both of them are fantastic. 
Cbaileybg would be the first I would have to give a shout out to. Because of this man my 272xp is lookin and running better than ever. Man I'd love to just walk around his place and take it all in, or take it all with me. I have made several purchases from Mr. Bailey.


Bgorham saws, I believe ya'll know him as Bill G here, is also a top notch person to deal with. I bought the before mentioned 272xp from him and have watched his auctions every since. I'd love to score one of his old big Homelites.


----------



## CbaileyBG

Roanoker-494 said:


> I just recently found this web site, and have to say I am loving it. I have dealt with two Ebay sellers recently and have to say both of them are fantastic.
> Cbaileybg would be the first I would have to give a shout out to. Because of this man my 272xp is lookin and running better than ever. Man I'd love to just walk around his place and take it all in, or take it all with me. I have made several purchases from Mr. Bailey.



I also enjoy dealing with you Roanoker, you make it fast and simple for me. Thats always greatly appreciated. It is good to see you on AS also. Good community and more knowledge than I want. But it is here for the offering. 

Curt


----------



## rahtreelimbs

rahtreelimbs said:


> I received a Husky 268 half wrap handle fro CbaileyBG. The price was right and the handle was in excellent shape. Thanx Curt!






CbaileyBG said:


> You made it simple for me man. I can only hope to continue to deal with more like you.
> 
> Curt



You will hear from me again!!!


----------



## Chris J.

*Jonsered 49 parts saw from Paul/Sedanman*

The saw is very clean, and has many useful parts, some of which are like new. It was, as usual, a pleasure doing business with Paul/Sedanman.

Edit: I wasn't aware of the double post, I deleted one. And I also forgot to thank Robert/Lawn Masters for the good comments.


----------



## whatsnext

*MS361 sold to WestTexas*

Excellent communication and pays faster than lightning. I'd sell Tom all my saws.
John...


----------



## West Texas

I got a beautiful MS361 from Whatsnext at a fair price. I recommend John to one and all. Tom


----------



## West Texas

*Woods Saw Mod by Big Dave*

I would like to highly recommend Big Dave Neiger for the mods he has made on my MS361. It flys through this West Texas hard as a rock, dead Oak. He is an honorable man who stands behind his work. If I ever get that far North, I look forward to meeting him. Tom


----------



## MacDaddy

I have had good deals with Dave as well he is a good man to deal with


----------



## thompson1600

Bought an MS440 parts saw from StihlBoy440. Great transaction. Quick shipment and saw is better than described. Thanks

Tom


----------



## Mange

I want to give credit to McDaddy.
he did me a great favor with a 372 coil!

Thank's...


----------



## MacDaddy

I would like to give credit to Erik King he bought some saws from me and he pays fast and offers fair prices for the items
Thanks Mike


----------



## MacDaddy

Also Bill Odenhoven He pays very fast and is a good guy to deal with 
Thanks Mike


----------



## CbaileyBG

I just sold an item to wagonwheeler and it could not have gone any smoother. Thanks Chaser.


----------



## superman_36

would like to thank Macdaddy and Cbaileybg for the saws i got from them both where great sellers offering a great product for a good price and great shippers


----------



## CbaileyBG

Well, you sure made it simple for me. I do like dealing with folks like you. There is no way I could have had a simplier transaction. You were prompt and fast on your end, what more can be expected.


----------



## Bill G

*Good dealings with phlynott*

I just received a saw from phlynott, It was sent quickly and was just as described.

Bill


----------



## Allan.K

Positive feedback::I would like to thank CbaileyBG for the parts I needed.. I got all of them in better shape then expected..It was pleasure to do business with you.And will get more of my business in the future..

Thanks for making the stihl come alive again..
Allan.K


----------



## CbaileyBG

Glad to hear you like the items Allan and I thank you for making this a smooth transaction. I look forward to the future deals.


----------



## KMB

This is a very belated thanks to Lakeside53 for the very clean and functional carb that I bought from him for my MS260. Smooth transaction, he replied to my e-mails, answered my questions, and the delivery time was fast. I've been very busy the last few weeks and I finally got around to swapping the new carb and doing the muffler mod. Also appreciate your saw knowledge.


----------



## cbfarmall

Thanks to powelllake for the Homelite 26LCS belt. Got here pretty quick from Canada. The NOS belt is probably worth more than the saw it's for.

Chris B.


----------



## superman_36

just want to commend MARCO, Retoocs555, and Slowsuki
for there saw purchases and fast payment 
i am sure you will like what you get


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Dealt with JimL on a Stihl poster. Good deal. Good packaging and quick shipping. Thanks Jim.

Jeff


----------



## Marky Mark

*RMihalek*

Worked a deal with Bob and was clean as glass. Fast payment.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Just bought again from Curt Bailey. Good as gold he is.

Thanks Curt.

Jeff


----------



## wagonwheeler

*Thanks Mike Maas*

I've never looked at this thread.

Would just like to say belated thanks to Mike Maas for the 24" B&C for my 361. It's just what I needed and I was pleased in every respect!


----------



## wagonwheeler

*Thanks Curt Bailey*

Belated thanks for the 025 carb. Textbook transaction.


----------



## retoocs555

Big thumbs up for a bunch of recent buyers. Thanks Guys, nice to to business with you  

Lemonpie- Remmington
cbfarmall- Jonsy 930 Super
tkemble- 075 parts saw
Mr.- 670 parts saw and 2 s25da
msing- S25DA
toolfreak- 1-10 parts saw
Gearhead1- 041 AV trade


----------



## smcowboy1974

Would like to leave positive feedback for superman 36 for his fast payment for some Homelite chainsaw bars I had to sell. Thanks !


----------



## superman_36

great transaction on smcowboy1974 
thanks
for the bars


----------



## Gravely Grinch

*3 Saws*

I have recently bought saws from Keith C Raymond, Bugfart and Gasoline71. All were pleasant to deal with, the saws were as described/pictured, packaged well and shipped in a timely fashion. I'd buy from any of these guys again.

Rick


----------



## Freakingstang

*Positive for bcorradi*

bought a 50 husky for parts from him. It was better than expected. Thanks again,


Steve


----------



## superman_36

just want to thank 
Deiseldodge 
and Woodtick007 
great to deal with and paied fast


----------



## slowsuki

*2100 husky superman 36*

got a husky 2100 from superman 36. he also sent a 2100 husky parts saw as a extra, wich was great thanks.the saw i payed for was just as described.will buy more saws from superman 36 .he is super


----------



## Allan.K

I just got a carb from lakeside53 for my MS260.The carb is mint..And very fast shipping on lakeside53's part.A very good person to deal with.

Thanks 
Allan.K


----------



## dieseldodge

I recently bought a two echo 5500s from superman 36. It went super smooth and he sent all kinds of pictures to make sure that they were what I expected. thanks


----------



## Freakingstang

*Big positive for THALL10326*

I bought a saw, well sort of, from THALL10326, or Tom. He is a stihl guy and ended up with a husky. It was a Husky 55 with a scored piston and cylinder. I asked him if he wanted to sell it and he said no, but he would give it to me as long as I paid the shipping. He sent it out, and sent me an email saying it was on it's way. I returned the email and asked how much the shipping was. He told me not to worry about it, the company shipped it and said they didn't care. So, a big positive for Tom. It made my day, and the saw is in better shape than he described. Thanks for keeping your word, being very generous, and thanks for the a saw that is in great condition (other than the obvious).


Steve


----------



## West Texas

*Bouden*

I need flywheel pawls for a Partner 55 and Bouden sent me a set free with no postage charge. That's a pretty neat guy. Thank you Bob.


----------



## Allan.K

I got the saw from ccicora a Stihl 026 pro.. All I can say about it is WOW thats a saw...He was a good person too deal with up front and very honest person a all around great person..I highly recommend him to anyone.. 

Thanks 
Allan.K


----------



## wagonwheeler

*Thanks to mike385*

Bar arrived today. Dealing w/ mike is a simple as falling down, thanks!!!


----------



## Lawn Masters

I gotta say thanks to Curt Bailey. I bought a handlebar from him on ebay monday, and it arrived today. fast shipping, and great seller.


----------



## blackoak

Received the Echo clutch from ret00cs555 today. Excellent service and the clutch was better than expected. Thanks for the great service.


----------



## Andy1234

I bought an XL2 from retooc555 and some bucking spikes from fishhuntcutwood and am very pleased with both of them. The descriptions were honest and accurate, the shipping was fast and the prices were great.
Thanks!
Andy1234


----------



## no longer collecting

*positive feedback.*

i have purchased some chains from "macdaddy"(macman101) and am currently waiting for the parts.will gladly leave positive feedback comments when i received the items.
Main thing here for all the Sellers: IF YOU HAVE AN ITEM AND IT LOOKS JUNKY,DONT ADVERTISE AS BEING "GOOD,RESTORABLE OR NEED TLC"...IT ONLY PUT MORE FRUSTRATION ON THE BUYER.

HONESTY IS THE KEY TO SUCCESS AND FRIENDSHIP  
....................Alain,,


----------



## jbroome2

I bought a bar frome nate cutter, he was very good to deal with and shipped very fast it was a pleasure.


----------



## begleytree

I bought a parts saw from DDM. saw was what he said it was, good price, fast shipping
-Ralph


----------



## thompson1600

*Bought from MacDaddy*

bought some 084 parts from MacDaddy and had a good transaction. Thanks


----------



## trimmmed

Had a 359 and a 372 mufflers modded by Rich Hoffman. They came out great and a super turn around time. 

I also traded some 372 parts. Rich is a good man to deal with!!


----------



## Stumper

No surprise. Brian (Skwerl) sent the saw as promised,as described(well not really-he threw in extra parts)


----------



## Stumper

Another positive for Tony Miller- Got my Dolmar parts-Thanks Tony!


----------



## skwerl

Positive for Stumper, Tony Miller and Keeth W. (Tree Trimmer). Quick payment from Justin and Keeth, and I got my order from Tony quickly and well wrapped for safe shipping.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*My SEZ Lives !!!!!!!!*

Got some parts (ignition and clutch) from Retoocs555 and they were just what the mechanic (me) ordered and the price was right.

The the coil solved my spark problem and the clutch took care of the rest.



Thanks Scott !


----------



## Leebo

*Bought 066 from Ohio Hunter*

I bought Tony's 066. Great condition, strong runner & as advertised. We each drove 1/2 way and met in the parking lot of Macy's Department Store in a upscale mall in Mansfield, Ohio. My only complaint is that he didn't want to drop a 40' Pin Oak in front of the Macy's.  

Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Max

*Jack Russell*

Just completed a deal with Jack Russell that went very well.
A real nice guy to chat with and a man of his word. Thanks again!


----------



## Jack Russell

*Max*

It was a pleasure doing business with Max. Fast shipping. item as described. Good deal on price. Would buy from again.


----------



## Tree Trimmer

*skwerl*

It was a pleasure doing business with a man of his word. Got everything he said and more. Good shipping, good saws from a good man.

TT


----------



## Jack Russell

*True Positive Feedback Not Just Words*

God Loves You Guye's


----------



## MacDaddy

Sorry its taken so long to post this but Thompson1600 bought some 084 saws from me and he is a VERY good guy to deal with thanks again


----------



## 1953greg

KUDOS to fishuntcutwood. bought a set of large dawgs and they were delivered promptly in good order. 

thanks jeff

1953greg


----------



## Bill G

*090G gear*

I got a 090G gear from Mike (Mac Man, Mac Daddy) and it was perfect. Excellent shipping, Excellent guy


Mike please look and see if you can find the others.

Bill


----------



## MacDaddy

Thanks Bill I will keep looking for the others and I will let you know


----------



## Farley9n

*Good Experience! Thanks MOE!*

As a long time eBayer I have seen the good, the bad and the ugly side of auction trading. With that in mind I was courious about the path that that my first deal here would take. I made an offer on two Homelite 360s being sold for parts by MOE and had a great experience! He was easy to deal with, honest and communicative. The engines came quickly and were better than described. I'm looking forward to more such deals.....Bob Anderson (farley9n)


----------



## hautions11

*Great 064 and 044*

I mentioned this in a milling post, but I have to thank Tkemble for a nice 064 that got me started on milling some Quarter sawn oak. It's a nice beefy saw and everything was just as described. Refreshing. My second saw was an 044 from Husky Nut. Nice saw and it runs like a top! Two great transactions that helped me bolster my saw population that was down to the lonely 028. Thanks again.

Hautions11

Larry


----------



## ButcherGY54

*Ms 360*

Purchased a MS 360 from Husky Nut and it runs great. Price was low and only needed a little work and a cleaning. He also put what appears to be a new chain on it also. 

Thanks

David


----------



## smokechaser

*084 parts*

I got some 084 parts from Tom and they came fast. They were also packaged so as to with stand a bomb blast. 
Thanks


----------



## thompson1600

Smokechaser bought some 084 parts from me on ebay. Very quick payment, good transaction.

Tom


----------



## 1953greg

KUDOS to THALL10326. he sent me a air filter flange w/ nuts at an exceedingly bargain price! and they were delivered in good order. 

thanks again thall

good day 1953greg


----------



## MacDaddy

I just want to say THANKS to Art Martin for the 820 westbend pipe I got from him good item at a good price 
Thanks Mike


----------



## tony marks

recently did some deals with scott reeves, jason kulman and russel svenningsen
all three say what they mean, an do what they say. thats all thats necessary to do buisiness right. honest men in my opinion. tony marks.


----------



## Farley9n

*Saw Man Rules!*

Just got off the phone with Saw Man and he has put an end to my quest for a Solo coil. He responded quickly to my email request. Said he might have something and would get back to me. He did with good news the next am and I am very pleased with his fairness and neat attitude...........Bob


----------



## wedge

i just completed a swap with husky nut, it went flawless. the guy is a real good egg, definitley reccomend.


----------



## Husky nut

Same to ya Wedge...Great guy here, there, where ever he is...


wedge said:


> i just completed a swap with husky nut, it went flawless. the guy is a real good egg, definitley reccomend.


----------



## Freakingstang

Two thumbs up for Skwerl. We swapped a set of dawgs. Smooth deal. Thanks again!  




Steve


----------



## retoocs555

Sold a Poulan Pro 305 and some XX parts to cut4fun

We encountered some carb problems but got the situation straighened out smoothly. A real nice guy to deal with.


----------



## skwerl

Freakingstang said:


> Two thumbs up for Skwerl. We swapped a set of dawgs. Smooth deal. Thanks again!
> 
> Steve


Quick and easy swap with Steve. 3 days and we both had what we wanted. Also another good swap with KF tree (who is no longer here).


----------



## casey v

Bought a coil for a Poulan XXV from Retoocs555 (Scott) and received two working coils in the mail. Great transaction and quick delivery. Will definitely deal with Scott again.:greenchainsaw: 

Thanks Mike


----------



## CaseyForrest

Picked up an 066 from Tkemble. Great guy, Awesome saw after tearing it down and putting it back together. I recommend him highly.


----------



## trimmmed

A thumbs up for Retooc! A well done deal on some 2100's. Thanks


----------



## 046

*Just got in Stihl 064 from Sadanman! what a deal!*

Just got in Stihl 064 from Sadanman! what a deal! still can't believe caseyforrest passed on this SWEEET saw.


----------



## Freakingstang

*Positive for BegleyTree +++++++*

Three thumbs up for Ralph (begleytree).  He went out of his way to get me a New saw from a dealer and then shipped it to me. Saw was paid for in advance, but he fronted the money for shipping. He was reimbursted, but still took a chance on not getting his shipping money back. A very stand up and honest guy. The sad part is, he sent me one before he got his... Thanks again Ralph!  

-Steve


----------



## carvinmark

*carvinmark*

 Baileys has been great to me for several years!


----------



## sawinredneck

*NoDipNoMore*

This poor man!!!!!! He sends me a used muffler, it gets lost in the mail. He replies lightning fast to my pm's even gives me his phone number to try and straighten this out A week and a half into this fiasco, he calls and offers to pay me back in FULL!!! Muffler shows up that day, go figure. A great stand-up guy!!!! Highly recomended 
Andy


----------



## SmokinDodge

I have to give Bailey's credit as well, they have always treated me very well! A+ Company all the way.


----------



## bugfart

Gravely Grinch has to be the most pleasant trust-worthy individual I have ever done business with.

And he will soon be rewarded too!


----------



## Allan.K

*For THALL10326*

THALL10326 went out of his way to help me find a part for my stihl..He is a great person to deal with... ...

Thanks THALL10326 
Allan


----------



## woodsjunkie

*sugarbush*

Recently bought some SP 49 parts from sugarbush nice sooth transaction.
Thanks Brian


----------



## Dadatwins

Bought some saw parts from *166*, Steve answered my PM quickly, had the parts in stock, and shipped them well packed and very fast. Excellent site sponsor, that I look forward to dealing with him again. Thanks


----------



## oldsaw

*Thumbs up to Chopwood*

I bought a 3120 from him. Exactly as described, packed unbelievably well, and great to deal with.

 Two beers up for Andy

Mark


----------



## bcorradi

*Thall is one heck of a nice guy*

I was needing some parts for an 046 I so i talked to Thall. He didn't charge me anything for the parts and wouldn't even let me pay shipping. How can a person beat a deal like that? 
Thanks again Thall,
Brad


----------



## Freakingstang

*Positive for OhioHunter*

Bought a nice 32" stihl bar from Tony. Bar was in like new shape. Thanks for the deal!


-Steve


----------



## Mr.

I bought a beautiful 281 and many extras from STIHLCRAZY. 

That SOB threw in a new bar and chain just for spite. What a pleasant surprise.

Did I say NEW.

Great transaction. Don't expect a surprise like that from me.

Packaging was great and was labled to make a quick trip across the border.

Fred


----------



## Mr.

That crazy Stihlcrazy just told me that he found more parts and is sending them Gratis.

I hope noone expects this level of commitment from me because I don't know many that are capable of this.

THANKS STIHLCRAZY

Fred


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*Hey STIHLCRAZY, got any homelite parts???*

I have had some good luck here lately, not that I expect anything less.


Thank you goes out to Smcowboy for letting me make a new bucking dog for his C-9. Paid promptly.

Thank you to FullSkip for paying promptly.


A big Thank you goes out to jrwhitey_2000 for selling me a couple of SXL-925's, easy to deal with, good shipping, saws as described.



And a MONSTER THANK YOU goes out to RupeDog for hooking me up with a case half for the busted 655 I picked up.

I didnt even know it was in the mail until it got here, thats fast shipping!


Thanks Guys


----------



## CbaileyBG

NWCS said:


> did some parts dealing with bcorradi, stuff looks GREAT! cant wait till my little 026 gets the last few parts to actually run!



I have also had some deals with bcorradi. He is very reliable and a fast shipper.


----------



## thompson1600

Picked up an 090 from Whatsnext. Great transaction and quick shipping. Thanks John!

Tom


----------



## whatsnext

Any time Tom. Thanks for the super fast payment which I should have posted about as quickly. Enjoy the mill.
John..


----------



## computeruser

*Allan.K*

Purchased a used 026Pro from Allan.K. No problems with the transaction - he was quick to respond to emails, shipped promptly after PayPal cleared, and kept me up to date on the status of the shipment. The saw came packed really well, showed up very clean, and condition and performance was as stated in his original ForSale post. No complaints.


----------



## Max

*beowulf343 is top notch to deal with !*

I recently sold my 357xp to beowulf343 who was a real stand up guy.
We had a great deal, clean communications, it went smooth & trustworthy. It was nice to meet someone of his character deal with. I recommend beowulf343 highly!

Thanks again!


----------



## beowulf343

*Positive feedback about Max*

I just purchased Max's Husky 357xp and I am very happy with how the deal went. Max kept me informed along every step of the way which I greatly appreciated. I received the saw very quickly and it was in even better shape than he had advertised! I also received everything that he said came with saw plus a few extra items. I would not hesitate to deal with Max again. It is nice to know there are still decent people out there.
Thanks again Max.
Andy


----------



## Scandy14

*Two Thumbs Up*

To Lakeside53. Sold me a really nice 041 Super. The saw is in great condition and was packed very well. Would not hesitate to do business with again and highly recommend. Thanks again Andy, for a great deal.


----------



## Freakingstang

*Three thumbs up for CaseyForrest!*

Kris went out of his way to pick up a Makita 6401 from a local Home Depot and ship it to me. I told him in a Pm, that if it was good enough condition for him, that is would suffice for me. It came really quick and is in great condition. There was a small chip in the case, but that was known about ahead of time. He got 3 extra brand new chains with it and sent them along. Thanks Again! 

Here is the link to the thread
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=32768


-Steve


----------



## lesorubcheek

*Johncinco All the way!*

Just bought a Homelite 150 from John. He shipped it fedex and everything arrived in great shape. Just have to find time to fix it up now! I'd buy antoher saw from John any day without worries.

Dan


----------



## Vman

*thompson1600...good deal!*

great doing business with *thompson1600* for a dual port muffler cover for my 440. quick delivery and smooth transaction all the way! 
thanks!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Freakingstang said:


> Kris went out of his way to pick up a Makita 6401 from a local Home Depot and ship it to me. I told him in a Pm, that if it was good enough condition for him, that is would suffice for me. It came really quick and is in great condition. There was a small chip in the case, but that was known about ahead of time. He got 3 extra brand new chains with it and sent them along. Thanks Again!
> 
> Here is the link to the thread
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=32768
> 
> 
> -Steve



Thanks Steve!

Steve paid super fast. I told him to send me $250, and I would refund the difference between the actual cost of the saw + shipping, but he said to go ahead and keep it. 

awesome buyer, will sell to him again!! haha

Im glad youre happy with the saw Steve.


----------



## thompson1600

VMan bought a dual port muffler cover and paid right away. Really good transaction. Thanks


----------



## treefarm

*Wanted- Girette or similar small pruning tower*

Looking for a Girette. They were common years ago, but I'm only seeing a few ads for them on occasion out west.

Would like to find one within a few hours of Canton, Ohio. They were small, self-propelled, 3-wheel pruning towers that lifted only about 13 to 21 feet, depending on model. They were common in orchards years ago, but seem to be getting harder to find.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

Gotta say Mark Papuga from Illinois is a stand-up dude. Would gladly do business with the gentleman anytime. Feel free to contact me if you need a personal reference on the man. I won't bore you all with details but the guy is top notch. Period.


----------



## sawinredneck

Bailey's did awsome with my saw lanyard!! It was here in 2 days!
Andy


----------



## sawinredneck

NWCS hooked me up with a bar and chains for the 262xp. Thank you again!!
Andy


----------



## Hired Gun

Had a good deal with Curt Bailey, no problems,no Bs, a real class act!


----------



## Farley9n

*retoocs555 LIGHTNING!*

I ordered a McCulloch 3-10 muffler from Scott on Thursday and had it by noon Saturday! From rural Vermont to rural Oregon, that's a new world's record! By the way....the muffler is perfect! Great service from a Great guy!
THANKS.....Bob Anderson (farley9n)


----------



## Ruffian

*A big Thank You to Lakeside53*

I’ll be the first to admit I don’t know much about saws, but I do know about people.

And people don’t get better than Andy. It shows in his work. He does it right. With him, it is a labor of love. 

If you are lucky, you will cross paths with Lakeside53.

Thanks again Andy, I appreciate the education.

PS, and to think someone posted he doesn’t know Stihl. How pathetic.

Ruffian


----------



## 04ultra

UPS dropped off a nice present from THALL today...Tom thanks again..This guy is the best..   

PS I'm Stihl waiting for you to send me that new MS660 of your's to try out...LOL I'll send you one of my used one's in exchange..


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> UPS dropped off a nice present from THALL today...Tom thanks again..This guy is the best..
> 
> PS I'm Stihl waiting for you to send me that new MS660 of your's to try out...LOL I'll send you one of my used one's in exchange..



Enjoy your present but flattery will get you no new 660,haha


----------



## CaseyForrest

Big thanks to Allen.K brand new 260 arrived today, doesnt look like its ever been started!


----------



## carvinmark

Lawn Master did me right on a used oregon chain grinder,thanks


----------



## CaseyForrest

*260 oiler parts*

Adjustable oiler, clutch bell and worm arrived today. Thanks to Thompson1600.


----------



## Freakingstang

CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Steve paid super fast. I told him to send me $250, and I would refund the difference between the actual cost of the saw + shipping, but he said to go ahead and keep it.
> 
> awesome buyer, will sell to him again!! haha
> 
> Im glad youre happy with the saw Steve.




This crazy guy sent me the bar scabbard. Apparently he forgot to pack it. I knew nothing about it until it showed up at my Door. Sad part is, he had to buy a box that the whole saw would have fit in! he definately didn't have to do that.

Thanks Again
Steve


----------



## CaseyForrest

Freakingstang said:


> This crazy guy sent me the bar scabbard. Apparently he forgot to pack it. I knew nothing about it until it showed up at my Door. Sad part is, he had to buy a box that the whole saw would have fit in! he definately didn't have to do that.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Steve



LOL....Let me tell you, I was PISSED!!! I almost pulled that chick across the counter and strangled her. Anyway....thanks Steve.


----------



## Squid327WFD3

Positive Deal with Woodsjunkie 

Bought a combo gas can/toolbox great communication came quickly couldn't ask for any better 


Dan


----------



## Freakingstang

Squid327WFD3 said:


> Positive Deal with Woodsjunkie
> 
> Bought a combo gas can/toolbox great communication  came quickly couldn't ask for any better
> 
> 
> Dan




Also had many positive dealings with WoodsJunkie. Definately a stand up guy. Thanks Eric

-Steve


Editted for bad spelling, lol


----------



## CaseyForrest

BIG THANKS to StihlDoc, project 460 arrived today.


----------



## CaseyForrest

16" Pro Top bar arrived today from 166, awesome, got it here in 2 days, TOP NOTCH member.


----------



## romeo

*2100 thin ring piston*

I got a 2100 thin ring from klickitatsaket. He shiped it quick and it looked good.


----------



## Ruffian

retoocs555 came through big time on a Super 2. great transaction, MUCH MORE than i bargained for.

thanks!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Shoerfast sent me $10 for an agreed upoun $7 part, Ill do more business with him again!!!


----------



## woodsjunkie

I have had super good dealings with the following As members.
166
CaseyForrest
Cut4fun
Freakingstang
Squid327WFD3
pallis
All good stand up guys


----------



## rmihalek

I just got two more nice roller tips from Marky Mark. Smooth transaction for sure.

Bob


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

I sent a saw to NWCS for a woods port. Ben was very quick to respond to my emails. I got the saw back in 1 week as promised. I am very impressed and pleased with the saw and its performance. I will be sending more saws in the near future. thanks again Ben.


----------



## pallis

I got a great deal from woodsjunkie. Would definitely deal with him again!


----------



## carvinmark

*Lawn Master-thankyou!!!*

I got an Oregon 511A grinder from him and it works great!


----------



## carvinmark

*NWCS-Thanks*

Got a 42" bar from him,Just as described.


----------



## NWCS

had awesome dealings with lovetheoutdoors and carvinmark. looking forward do doing more business with you guys!


----------



## Freakingstang

*Great dealings with retoocs555*

I bought some parts from Scott and they showed up extremely fast. Was a great guy to deal with, and hopefully he'll have more parts I need in the future.


-Steve


----------



## Freakingstang

*Great Saw from Andy1234*

Good dealings with Andy, he sent me a saw and it was better than described. I forgot to leave feedback for him, but wouldn't hesitate to buy or sell anything to him in the future. thanks again Andy.


-Steve


----------



## carvinmark

*NWCS,thanks*

I just got my new carving bar,thanks man.


----------



## computeruser

*fishhuntcutwood*

Buying stuff from Jeff was a pleasure, a smooth process. Goods arrived quickly and exactly as described.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*Andy (lakeside) is a standup guy.*

He sent me the Cute little homelite he had mentioned and Im very pleased with it, in some ways its better than I had hoped.


Good all around guy, no problems here.


Thanks again Andy!


----------



## retoocs555

I've had great dealings with: Gravely Grinch, Freakingstang, and woodsjunkie lately. And many others whose site names I've lost.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## carvinmark

*Thompson1600*

Just got a portable saw mill from Thompson1600, he is a good guy to deal with and I can't wait till he sends me my 084!!!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

*computeruser*

I just sold an 044 to Brandon, and this guy went out of his way to make it all go well. He's the first buyer I've ever sold to who's offered to pay the additional PayPal fee. His communication was spot-on and it was my pleasure to deal with him. 

Enjoy the saw Brandon!

Jeff


----------



## CaseyForrest

Good dealings with Brandon. As is with Jeff, offered to cover the Paypal CC fee. He knows where I live, so Im sure I will hear if he has any issues with the 066!!!


----------



## computeruser

I'll throw out some positive feedback for caseyforrest. He goes the extra mile and hand delivers saws. Can't beat that!


----------



## carvinmark

*084*

Thanks to thompson1600,just got my new(rebuilt)084 10 minutes ago.Looks great,can't wait to try it out!!!
Mark


----------



## BloomingtonMike

computeruser said:


> I'll throw out some positive feedback for caseyforrest. He goes the extra mile and hand delivers saws. Can't beat that!



YES, Caseyforrest is awesome!! I bought a Stihl Duromatic bar from him and paid via paypal. When he was packaging up the blade he realized it was a Rollamatic E instead of a Duromatic. What did he do?? He put it in the mail anyway (actually shipped it via Fedex) and then Refunded ALL of my money via paypal and apologized. WOW!! Customer service that was not expected. I tried to pay him for the Roller blade and he would not hear of that. He said seriously it wasn't a problem for him. WOW. I am still flabergasted at this act of kindness. 

I will make it up to him but just wanted everyone to know what a great person he is to do business with.


----------



## CaseyForrest

:blush: 

Seriously, The mistake was on my end, I misread what was posted. The only way to make it right was to refund his money.

Sometimes ya win, sometimes ya lose!!!


----------



## 04ultra

Just want to thank THALL for a job well done..Got one of my saws back today and It looks really nice..
Also THX for the extra package in the box..In all this guy is great to do business with..

THALL this one's for you..


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> Just want to thank THALL for a job well done..Got one of my saws back today and It looks really nice..
> Also THX for the extra package in the box..In all this guy is great to do business with..
> 
> THALL this one's for you..



Thankya kindly, tips are welcome,hehe. 

P.S a number 1 at Roy Rogers is $4.98 just in case you was wondering:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> a number 1 at Roy Rogers is $4.98 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Tom I'll have to try that..:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Where do I find a Roy Rogers...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## carvinmark

*Help with my mill*

Poleframer helped me with some information that I needed. He went out of his way to help. Thanks a bunch.
Mark


----------



## THALL10326

*Ulra you can relax now*

I went out to check on the package you sent and hounded me about for days. It has arrived in good condtion as you promised. It will be traded for many, many No.1's at Roy Rogers, many of them. Rest assured folks when Ultra sends you something he makes sure you get it, boy does he,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## buzz sawyer

*Thanks Slowsuki*

Here's a little belated feedback to Slowsuki. The 125 is a great powerhead as promised and the extra jug and piston will give me some peace of mind. Thanks for a good deal! 

Now that I have this thing all together, it's time to get the rest of the mill going!


----------



## NWCS

got an awesome looking aftermarket husky 288 clutch cover from Curt Bailey, thicker and heavier than the stock part. i am highly impressed!

got an 044 carb from Dean, was quick and easy! 

thanks to both of you for the great service!


----------



## CbaileyBG

I appreciate the comments on the clutch cover. I do think it will be a nice item on the market and I do feel that the quality is equal if not better made. But as always, a good transaction works both ways. You are a good person to deal with.


----------



## ShoerFast

*Stihldoc!!!*

Having dealt with with Dennis Cahoon, Casey Forrest, Dean of Washington Hot Saws and a couple deals in the works with others , 04ultra included, all very good people! 

This "You-da Man" goes to StihlDoc!

With the news of a resent hozing by a not so good member, SthilDoc emailed me offering his help, I'm so glad he did as he bailed me from a bind!

Got to exchanging emails, StihlDoc was very resourceful, in no time I had a request for about a dozen items,,,, Thanks Stihldoc for your dedicated time!

It impressed me that he spent the time for some parts I needed, he even got me a few parts that I just wanted for spares, like a couple E-clips for clutch-drums,,,, if you have them, you wont lose them!

Sending him a money-order, I made it out for a few extra bucks, and wrote "& a Beer" in the memo, to cover the PIA fee I'm sure I was!

The parts arrived , tagged, bagged and boxed very well, batting a 1000 on the order for accuracy, and the parts looked in very excellent shape for used parts! In all, far better then expected and a huge value!

It is not often that you run into dedicated people like this, in the order there was an envelope with exact change for the order,,,,, maybe he don't like beer?

I couldn't be more happy with the professional level that Shihldoc expressed, and could recommend Stihldoc to anyones "Best List" ,,,, all hail STIHLDOC!!! 

   

Thanks Stihldoc!


----------



## THALL10326

Bill has been doing it for years, nothing new for him, its the way he is. He's well respected in northern Virginia and by Stihl Inc and your post shows why Shoer. Good post.........


----------



## CaseyForrest

I too have had good dealings with Stihldoc.


----------



## Dadatwins

Picked up a nice parts 034 from freakingstang, item was just as he described and shipped securely and quickly. Prompt response to emails and a very easy transaction. Thanks again. 

Now just have to find some time to work on it.


----------



## NWCS

got a sweet roller nose bar from retoocs, after some cleanup and polishing heres how she looks now! going to look great on my 026 race saw.

http://www.nwchainsaw.com/rollerbar.jpg


----------



## 04ultra

I found a package in the mail today..It was from Andy (Lakeside53) what a total surprise..Andy thanks again..Andy your a true friend.. 

BTW Andy it look's awesome...   Some day I will get out to Washington and were going out for drinks...  


Steve


----------



## THALL10326

*Well Geeze*

That's a helluva howdy dooty, what was in the box Ultra???? Wait a minute, why do I care, I already know,hehe. You could share with the rest of the guys on the site though, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Freakingstang

Dadatwins said:


> Picked up a nice parts 034 from freakingstang, item was just as he described and shipped securely and quickly. Prompt response to emails and a very easy transaction. Thanks again.
> 
> Now just have to find some time to work on it.



Likewise. Thanks for fastpayment. Actually, he sent it over like immediately and I didn't know it til the next day. Sorry I didn't leave feedback for you sooner. Thanks again Micheal

-Steve


----------



## Freakingstang

*Caseyforrest- Watch Out For This Guy LOL!*

Kris needed some help with a saw and I sent a part and helped him out with some information.

You gotta watch him...  He went out of his way to send me a box full of goodies that were all Stihl branded. Didn't charge me a dime. Told him not to up front, and low and behold, it showed up anyways. 

Thanks again Kris

-Steve


----------



## CaseyForrest

HAHA, I found some more stuff, got it boxed up. If I could just remember where I put that post-it with your address on it......


----------



## MacDaddy

retoocs555 sold me a bar and it was just as he said THANKS


----------



## Bill G

Mike (MacDaddy) sent out a part I needed a timely matter.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cord arrow

computeruser is top-notch.


----------



## 04ultra

THALL out did himself again..Stand up guy....Great to do business with...




Tom package Had everything we talked about in it..Thanks again..


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> THALL out did himself again..Stand up guy....Great to do business with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom package Had everything we talked about in it..Thanks again..




hehehe, Now ole boy as you heard on the phone today I treat everyone good,hehehehhe, did I give him a hard time or what,lololol


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> hehehe, Now ole boy as you heard on the phone today I treat everyone good,hehehehhe, did I give him a hard time or what,lololol



Yup you sure do.. Hope the guy that called likes his new 441 your selling him..USPostal will never be the same..


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> Yup you sure do.. Hope the guy that called likes his new 441 your selling him..USPostal will never be the same..



Awww shoot I wasn't talking about him, I was talking about the guy in the shop, did I treat him right or what,lolololol


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> Awww shoot I wasn't talking about him, I was talking about the guy in the shop, did I treat him right or what,lolololol





Yup...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> Yup...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Nothing like a little fun dontcha know. He stayed right up till we closed. I finally told him to get off the stool and get gone, we're closing,lololololol. He was there for over a hour and never bought a single thing, that sucker,lol


----------



## CaseyForrest

Big thanks to bcorradi. He contacted me to see if I had purchased my 361. Since I havent, he offered me one with little time on it, and a bunch of other goodies at a price I couldnt pass up!!!

He is going above and beyond the normal scope of a seller, and gets my highest regards!!! 

UPDATE: got to run the 361 today. EXCELLENT runner. Thanks goes out to Lake too for doing a great job on the muffler.


----------



## sawinredneck

*Freakingstang!!!!*

Ok, don't buy anything from this bonehead!!! His shipping sucks (second day air) He doesn't ship what you order (instead of one part I got a whole box full, plus a couple of extra NEW chains, just because) His parts aren't that good (they're great!!) He only ansewers his PM's an hour or two after you send them. have you ever heard of such a seller? I mean really!!!! (This is all tounge in cheek folks!)
Thanks Freak, everything seems wonderful right now, know more this weekend I hope to deal with you more (maybe a LOT More!!!) in the future:greenchainsaw:
Andy


----------



## oldsaw

CbaileyBG said:


> I have also had some deals with bcorradi. He is very reliable and a fast shipper.



Brad is great. Got an 066 clutch from him that was used but perfect. Good guy too.

Mark


----------



## beowulf343

Bought a saw a few weeks ago off Bostonbull. He made sure I knew it had some problems-didn't try to hide anything. Had a little problem with the shipping but he had already taken care of it before I could even bring the problem to his attention. Wouldn't hesitate to deal with him again.


----------



## Hired Gun

*Hoffman Muffler*

Just got a muffler back for a Husky 365 from Rich Hoffman (rahtreelimbs). He worked out a walkers style dual pipe design for me, and crafted a beauty. This is the nicest muffler job I have seen. Excellent craftsmanship! Thanks Rich! 

:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Hired Gun

*ohio hunter*

Just got my box of 460 goodies from ohio hunter. Painless, trouble free and items as described! Thanks man!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I just finished up a saw sale with Four Paws!!! The transaction went well!


----------



## SmokinDodge

Got some parts from SugarBush a while back, great parts and a good price as well.


----------



## Gearhead1

I just wanted to post a short note about CBFarmall. He had a McCulloch part I needed and sent it to me free of charge, only wanting repayment for the shipping. What can you say about a guy like that other than .


----------



## ShoerFast

I should have placed an Atta-Boy for Dean of Washington Hot Saws a long time ago, but I was hopeing to put a few hours on an AIP piston and rings for my MS-660 before giving my findings.

Well it has been long past a few hours and the piston rings seated so smoothly, that it just didn't raise any notice, Intel today when I just couldn't reach the handle but just caught my fingers on the pull-rope, thinking to slide the saw closer to reach the handle, before the rope started to crank the engine (being lazy and not walking around a log to get the saw) When the rope didn't roll the engine over, and I lifted the saw up onto the logs I was reaching over - by the starter rope before the engine rolled over, I can say I'm happy with the piston!

Dean is a top-shelf person to do business with, he walked me right though setting the saw up right, a few tricks and checks to make the job easier. And gave a tremendous deal on a couple spare parts for my 660. 

Thanks Dean!


----------



## slabracing

*retoocs555*

recieved good parts and great service from retoocs555
would be happy to buy from him again 
Dave


----------



## RaisedByWolves

*Computeruser.*

Compuser sent me a nice Orline Mustang. The saw was very well described and his shipping was great!


Thanks Computeruser!


----------



## cbfarmall

Gearhead1 said:


> I just wanted to post a short note about CBFarmall. He had a McCulloch part I needed and sent it to me free of charge, only wanting repayment for the shipping. What can you say about a guy like that other than .



And likewise to you. Great to deal to with. Hope the part works out for you.

Also, I recently made a deal with JimL for a Stihl Contra. Saw was exactly as described and he even threw in some extras. Shipped fast (helps that he is close to me.)


----------



## buzz sawyer

RaisedByWolves just gave me a nice deal a NOS jug for my Homie 1050. Part is exactly right, shipped fast, good guy to deal with.

Thanks!


----------



## Gravely Grinch

*Nwcs*

Ben (NWCS) massaged my 660 for me, the saw runs great and he had it back to me quicker than he said he would. He even threw in a new muffler cover at no charge. Thanks Ben.

-Rick


----------



## Pcoz88

*filter for 920 fast service*

Scott D(retoocs555),Had a filter for my 920 and it is in great shape as compared to the ones I have.Fast service.Will buy more stuff from scott(if he gets more j-red stuff):hmm3grin2orange: .Thanks Scott.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## oneadam12

Got a good price and a great 24" bar for my Husky from Four Paws. Fast shipping too. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## computeruser

*Bill G - Thanks!*

The used 41" Cannon bar for my 075 arrived yesterday in excellent condition, promptly shipped and very well packaged. Thanks for your assistance, communication, and most of all, for a good deal on a great bar!


----------



## SouthernLA

Eric Ritchey
Fastest Payment in the west!


----------



## musch

Computeruser is good people.
Sent me a very gently used saw in nice shape.


----------



## 04ultra

Bought a MS660 From Chad (lovetheoutdoors) Great guy to talk too and sold me a really nice saw..  I would strongly recommend him to anybody .. Chad hope to do more business with you in the future..


..


----------



## computeruser

musch said:


> Computeruser is good people.
> Sent me a very gently used saw in nice shape.



Thanks! And it should also be known that Musch is a great guy to sell your stuff to - no BS, quick and painless!!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

04ultra said:


> Bought a MS660 From Chad (lovetheoutdoors) Great guy to talk too and sold me a really nice saw..  I would strongly recommend him to anybody .. Chad hope to do more business with you in the future..
> 
> 
> ..




thanks ultra...welcome anytime...hope you enjoy it....down to 1 660 now:bang:


----------



## Splunk

Received the Ken Dunn 660 from Marky Mark. Would buy from Mark again. The saw looks brand new but more importantly runs like an animal. Now if only I could square file a chain worth a darn I could do this saw justice. 

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Freakingstang

Sold a saw to Adam Clarke. (don't know his name on AS, but he goes by Aclarke on Hotsaws) He paid with a money order and over nighted it. He even called to tell me when he sent it out.

I wish more buyers would be as serious when buying stuff.

Thanks
-Steve


----------



## Gypo Logger

I'd like to give positive feedback to Dennis Cahoon for shipping a new Solo 680 off for me. Thanks Dennis.
John


----------



## bama

*Postive feedback for retoocs555*

Scott(retoocs555) sent me a brake/clutch cover for my Jonsered. He knew I was looking for something pretty good, so he sent me a picture of the first one and asked if it was good enough. I wanted a little better, so he showed me another one and I took it and gladly paid what he was asking. I opened the box this morning and BOTH covers were in the box! Thanks, Scott!


----------



## buzz sawyer

*+ Feedback for Bama*

Just bought my next project saw - Mall GP - from Bama. Great guy to deal with, saw was as described and packed well. Been looking for one of these - just like my dad used in the late 50's. 
Thanks Bama!


----------



## AClarke

Steve, (Freakingstang) thanks for the real nice Dolmar/Makita, I appreciate the extra chains! First class guy and saw is in perfect cond. Adam


----------



## twoodward15

Good feedback to pigwot. Delivered saws to a location near us to be picked up. Saws run good and strong. Thanks pat.


----------



## MS-310

Allsome feed back to johncinco, very good guy. I just went to his house and picked it up. Thanks john


----------



## 04ultra

Just wanted to thank Marco for the great transaction on the saws I bought from him today..

Mark you should post pictures of that monster mill of yours ..Some nice action shots.. 

Good luck deer hunting ..I will be doing more business with him in the future.. 


THX again Steve


.


----------



## Marco

You're welcome, deal helped me out too. Thank you.


----------



## Former Saw Builder

*Feedback*

I would like to give a good feedback to "SouthernLA" for a gread deal he gave me on a Solo 694... and the great packaging he used for the shipping.


----------



## twoodward15

ANother one for Scott "retoocs" He sent me a coil for a McCulloch. THe saw fired up as soon as I got it replaced. THanks Scott!!!!


----------



## jemclimber

*Feedback*

++++ for Bostonbull. Paid for 575xp Thursday nite, saw was on my doorstep Monday morning nicely packed. Only problem is it came in a Stihl box. Hope it doesn't get any ideas. Just kidding Stihl's are ok. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Dadatwins

Another positive for Boston Bull, sent me some great parts as described and a project saw that I was looking for, thanks again.


----------



## Farley9n

*A Bit Late But....*

I have had several dealings with Bill G and would like to say that all have been great! He really knows his stuff and is easy to work with. Items came as described and quickly. He is a genuine good guy and I am looking forward to our next series of deals.......Bob


----------



## Bill G

I want to add that the all my dealings with Bob (Farley9n) have been excellent. He is a very honest and straightforward person. All items arrrive quickly and exactly as described. Hopefully we can continue to work together.

Bill


----------



## Adkpk

*woodshop*

Ordered some nutcrackers and a few other items form woodshop's shop and I am very pleased. They came packed like I have never seen packing before. And they came much sooner than I thought they could get here. I will re-use the boxes they came in to re-give as xmas presents. Even came with some nuts so I wouldn't lose any time trying them out. Thanks Dave, Bob


----------



## woodshop

Adrpk said:


> Ordered some nutcrackers and a few other items form woodshop's shop and I am very pleased. They came packed like I have never seen packing before. And they came much sooner than I thought they could get here. I will re-use the boxes they came in to re-give as xmas presents. Even came with some nuts so I wouldn't lose any time trying them out. Thanks Dave, Bob


Thanks for the good words adrpk... always good when people like my "stuff". Well I learned something today, that there is a FEEDBACK thread like this. Never knew it existed. silly me...


----------



## BostonBull

TreeCo & DadaTwins

Thanks for the patronage and the kind words very much apprecieted!


----------



## TwinTurboRam

*z4lunch A+++++*

Id like to thank Steve ( z4lunch ) for getting the parts I bought off him to me so quick, just as described, with some great EXTRAS!!!! Thanks Steve!


----------



## Freakingstang

*killeroftrees +++++*

Sold Bob a modded muffler for a 372xp. Bob sent the payment out right away. A great guy to have on AS. 

Thanks again Bob for another smooth transaction.


----------



## 04ultra

Freak is a stand up guy...Sent me a bar adapter and Im still waiting for the bill...



  Freak







.


----------



## loveroftrees

*thank-you Freakingstang*

Freakingstang sent me a nice mod muffler for my 372. It is loud but well worth the noise. This had made a considerable increase in horse power. I have a 32 inch bar w/skip tooth chain. It acts like a 12 inch bar & chain. Again I thank -you...... bob sar


----------



## vegaome

*Striaght Shooter*

Howdy All,

Bought a saw from powellake a while back. Good man to deal with, straight shooter. I trust his word and would do bussiness with again.

v/r

Mike


----------



## gumneck

woodshop said:


> Thanks for the good words adrpk... always good when people like my "stuff". Well I learned something today, that there is a FEEDBACK thread like this. Never knew it existed. silly me...



You silly guy... Just wanted give this guy his due. Sent me a bunch of nut crackers too and made every effort to make a repeat customer outta me. 

Thks again Dave.


Tom


----------



## powelllake

*Sold Big Stihl Chainsaw To vegaome*

I sold a big Stihl saw to vegaome. Mike is a great guy and this was an easy and pleasant transaction. I would recommend Mike and would do trade with him again. Thanks Mike.
Mark Hill powelllake


----------



## 04ultra

Bought a project saw from rb_in_va.. Great guy to do business with and shipped rite away.. 

THX RB ...  . 

.


----------



## rb_in_va

04ultra said:


> Bought a project saw from rb_in_va.. Great guy to do business with and shipped rite away..
> 
> THX RB ...  .
> 
> .



Right back at ya Steve! Paid fast, no problems. Good talking with you.


----------



## whatsnext

More good feedback for Bob, aka Adprk, who both bought and paid in record time so I would sell him any of my stuff if he wanted it.
John.........


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Just wanted to leave some good FB for CaseyForrest - sent a bag of tricks my way. Nice guy.


----------



## Adkpk

Back at ya, whats next. Saw was just as I would want it, thanks. Good doing business with you.


----------



## rb_in_va

Bought a 5100 from cuttinscott, great guy to deal with! Saw is super clean, looking forward to cutting lots of wood with it!


----------



## cuttinscott

rb_in_va said:


> Bought a 5100 from cuttinscott, great guy to deal with! Saw is super clean, looking forward to cutting lots of wood with it!



Why Thank You RB, it was a pleasure to do business with ya. Prompt payment as well happy sawing....


Scott


----------



## 04ultra

Thanks to Freak for the ms-660.. It runs great ....Freak is a great guy to do business with.....


.


----------



## 04ultra

RBW you da man...     THX for the Homie parts.. It worked out great...


----------



## SawWitch

04ultra said:


> RBW you da man...     THX for the Homie parts.. It worked out great..............
> Oh, so it's there you are. I am a little detectiv ( you know we witches are that way). I have my eyes on you all, so it don't take a long time.   :greenchainsaw:


----------



## KMB

I had wondered where this thread had went.

This is overdue, but thanks to blsnelling for the items I got from him for the cost of shipping. Arrived quickly, well packaged, and as described/pictured. And good and quick e-mail communication.  

Kevin


----------



## minkota1

Howdy folks, just bought a 385 from Freakingstang, Steve did a great job on the packing and shipping, Saw was everybit as good as he described! Well done Steve!!!!!!!:biggrinbounce2: 
Jon


----------



## begleytree

*Boston Bull*

have to give good feedback on a deal I had with him. I bought a 026 pro off him and it was exactly as he said it was, packed well, and shipped promptly.
although he is the only guy I ever knew to ship a saw full of gas and oil.................. LOL. woops!

thumbs up
-Ralph


----------



## BostonBull

My mistake been hectic.......at least we know the equipment the PO uses to sense those chemicals was working right....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Vman

*thumbs up for "rb in va"*

bought a classic gun case from "rb in va".... great deal all the way, great communication, shipping, and case!!! good to do business with you RB!


----------



## rb_in_va

Good doing business with you too Vman!


----------



## l2edneck

*Royal Edger and Mower*

Big Thanks goes out to John,Lisa and Robin at Royal edger and mower http://www.royaledger.com/.Yesterday was there open house and they weren't doing any service.But when they found out my sticksaw was broke and thats why i was there instead of working they made an exception.Within minutes they had my saw back in top shape.(didn't go back to work though haha)Thx for the free grub and beverages aswell and i will definitly be lookin out for next years open house.Thx again yall.


----------



## 04ultra

*The Cutting Edge*

*The Cutting Edge* is a great place to do business....Cuttinscott and 166 (Steve) go the extra step to get you up and running...The 6800 came to life tonite with your help...One more saw back cutting again...


THX Guy's..  





.


----------



## 04ultra

*Lakeside and THALL*

Also have to say THX to *Lakeside* and *THALL* for all the Help and time they invest in the site and the great informative post's... Also the parts help when needed.......  




THX Guy's ....  



.


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> Also have to say THX to *Lakeside* and *THALL* for all the Help and time they invest in the site and the great informative post's... Also the parts help when needed.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX Guy's ....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Bout time ya gave credit where credit is due, here, pat my back and Lake wants a beer, hurry up,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

All kidding aside the site is for helping others. You do your share as well and it makes it good for everyone.


----------



## cuttinscott

04ultra said:


> *The Cutting Edge* is a great place to do business....Cuttinscott and 166 (Steve) go the extra step to get you up and running...The 6800 came to life tonite with your help...One more saw back cutting again...
> 
> 
> THX Guy's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Ultra.... It is always a pleasure to do business with friends..

Scott


----------



## alderman

*Rahtreelimbs gets a positive feedback*

A little late with this but thanks for the easy transaction on the Shindaiwa parts.


----------



## 04ultra

Want to say Thank You to *Tree Sling'r* for the parts he sent me.. They will go to good use..  


THX again
Steve


.


----------



## Gologit

*Thall*

Good word for Thall. He did a custom muffler mod for my 361. Excellent craftsmanship, prompt delivery, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Heres a + for RiverRat. Quick payment and a very smooth transaction.


----------



## Freakingstang

*Two Thumbs up for RBTREE ++++*

Great dealings with Roger. He got the payment out on on it's way fast. Great communications. Good luck with the new saw.

thanks
-Steve


----------



## Freakingstang

*Positive for RiverRat +++*

sent payment over quick for some parts. Had a short delay on my part shipping them, but al worked out. Thanks Again

-Steve


----------



## KMB

A good word out for chainsawjunky. He answered my questions, sent pics of the parts, detailed descriptions, quick shipping...highly recommended. Thanks Evan.

Kevin


----------



## SawTroll

*Cuttinscott and 166 at THE CUTTING EDGE.....*

....got Witchys PS5100SH + some other stuff here some time ago.

The dilivery was exactly as ordered + a few extras, and very well packed.

Scott is the one I dealt with in PMs and on the phone, and he surely is a great guy to deal with.....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## cuttinscott

SawTroll said:


> ....got Witchys PS5100SH + some other stuff here some time ago.
> 
> The dilivery was exactly as ordered + a few extras, and very well packed.
> 
> Scott is the one I dealt with in PMs and on the phone, and he surely is a great guy to deal with.....:rockn: :rockn:



Sorry I missed that one SawTroll But we did have very good dealings especially with such distance between us.. I was so surprised at how quick you got witchy's saw via global express mail. Good luck and happy sawing to both you and SawWitch..


Scott


----------



## Dadatwins

Another positive for Demott Tool stump cutter teeth rebuilding service. Great option for stump grinder users who need to retip their cutters for much cheaper than new. The products last as long or longer than original also. Demott tool is also a sponsor of this site and that helps keep us all here and


----------



## chainsaw kid

*bcorradi comes through with 044*

bcorradi is a pleasure to deal with and has answered all of my many questions. I told him I was looking for a project saw and he came through with a fair price and through in some parts to get me started.
Thanks Brad!

Kevin


----------



## 046

bump it...


----------

